# Damp Readings Again



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Had a previous Forum input on this matter 9th May 2012 under the heading "High Damp Readings". Just had my 2013 Habitation check and the dreaded Damp issue has risen again, but in a different location. 

Since I purchased my Motorhome a Bessacarr E435 from new in 2009, every Habitation Service, has reordered unacceptable damp reading levels at various locations, each one has been successfully treated under warranty.

But this time my Approved Swift Mobile Engineer has found high readings on the nearside ceiling/Wall joints and on the o/s storage locker door, which he strongly recommended that it needs to be recalled to the Factory for a full investigation. He submitted his report and suggested I follow it up this week, which I did today.

My telephone enquiry to the Swift Customer Services staff has left me with some concerns one being told by the Customer Service advisor, that the Motorhome is now out of the 3 year Warranty cover and that they were also seeking to get more information from my Swift Approved Engineer.

The second issue I have is we are due, very soon, to take a long holiday outside of the UK for three months without the Motorhome and obviously the vehicle will be left in storage for that period of time. I am also aware that Swift close down their factory for the month of August and as we will only be returning to the UK from our Holiday that month, it means it will be over four months before Swift could investigate this latest damp problem, which means the problem will escalate and cause further issues.

What is the warranty period on Damp ingress, my understanding was that it was 5 to 6 years? I know the warranty on other components is only three years.

If a Motorhome has a record of Damp issues and the warranty is only three years, how do I stand on this matter? Has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If a warranty is three years then that is it. If any repairs are done at two years then they are only covered to the end of the original warranty.
You may have some redress with the repairer if the work that they did is in fact faulty.
Keep your fingers crossed

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The warranty may well have expired but this doesn't have any bearing on your legal rights. If the van has suffered recurring damp problems from new I think you will have an excellent legal claim against the manufacturer on the basis of the van being "unfit for purpose". My approach would be to contact Swift and ask them politely to correct the defects permanently. If they refuse or ask you to pay for repairs just contact your local trading standards for further advice.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have you raised your concerns on the Swift-talk website monitored daily by Swift employees? Join the forum and enter a post on the Motorhome Technical section. There are several posts about damp on that forum.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Mike48
Yes I am a member of the Swift Forum and have already raised the matter on that Forum, got a response from Andy who say's he will look into matter which is good.
I was always under the impression that Swift had a Damp Ingress warranty which covered 5 to 6 years or have I got that wrong? 

regards

BASA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is regarded as a high reading?
I have done my own hab check today and got various readings between 0 and 15%.. The higher reading in the least expected places. The mh has been undercover since last October.
As a bench joiner our son used to tell me that they regarded anything less than 15% was too dry to work with.
Seasoned wood for burning is regarded as dry under 15%

Dave p


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I had my damp test done last September and it came back as 10% everywhere. I think that is good :?: :?:


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

What chance have i got Dave, mine is only 17yrs old and no probs yet ,,?> saw a couple today at peterborough show ,2010/2009 ,showing pos signs of damp... Les..


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Dave p
The readings are 23 to 25 along the ceiling/wall joint which is high, previous readings for this location were within the expected tolerances of 10 to 14 and this is recorded in my previous habitation Damp reports, so you can see why I’m very worried.

regards BASA


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BASA said:


> Hi Dave p
> The readings are 23 to 25 along the ceiling/wall joint which is high, previous readings for this location were within the expected tolerances of 10 to 14 and this is recorded in my previous habitation Damp reports, so you can see why I'm very worried.
> 
> regards BASA


With 25% is their likely to be any physical sign of damp? As damp is 'water ingress' what does 25% water ingress look or smell like? I wonder what the readings would be on a nice warm summer day?

I used to work on railway communications and we used portable equipment rooms sited alongside the track which are basically the same construction as a caravan or MH. I have seen them installed in the winter and left to wait for power installation for 3 months or more. I have seen them with ice on the inside and when power is eventually put on and the heater works the walls stream with surface water. They always dried out and I never saw one with any sign of damp whilst in service.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Rayc

There is no visible sign of damage on the o/s of the Motorhome. But there is a seam joint between the Overhead Pod and main roof body of the Motorhome, near the location of the 25% damp readings, although I can see no gaps along the joint. From inside the vehicle there is a very slight and barely visible small stain, but no smell of dampness
There are also high damp readings of 30% and 18% in two other locations in the Motorhome and previous Habitation Damp reports identified problems in different locations over the last three years which have been resolved under warranty. The same Swift approved Engineer who has carried out my Habitation services in that time period, believes that the Motorhome needs to go back to the Factory for a full investigation because of its past history and current readings on this issue.
Swift customer services have his report. But are seeking further information from him, but did initially say that the vehicle is out of warranty period (3 years), which has me, worried. 
I was initially seeking advice from this Forum on the warranty period for water ingress, which I thought was up to 6 years and to see if other fellow Forum members had the same problem
regards BASA


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The ceiling wall joint on our van is metal and when you use the van in cold weather, condensation will form on the metal even if it has a decorative cover over it.

I have stopped this by lining the cupboards (which are the worse place) with polystyrene made for ceilings.

We had not problems at all this winter while traveling though France in November and our return this year.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I found this article interesting.
http://www.globalwood.org/tech/tech_moisture.htm

At 28% or over i would be concerned.
Dave p


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Dave P

Thanks for the link and the interesting article, now I'm worried. Hopefully Swift may come up with the goods and make me a less worried man

regards BASA


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear your probs, BASA, and I know how worried you must be.

My feelings are -
You clearly have a water ingress problem, as opposed to "damp" which could be just caused by condensation. The water stain is the big clue for me.
The record of "rectifications" shows that you have given Swift every opportunity to permanently cure the problem which they have demonstrably failed to do.
The vehicle was, and still is, "unfit for purpose" despite you giving the Manufacturer every opportunity to repair the fault. The original fault (defective sealant?) is still present.
That this is massively bad publicity for Swift and you should use that fact to your advantage as much as possible.
Ensure that Swift know you mean business and you won't just 'roll-over' if they prevaricate.
Prepare yourself to give as much publicity to this as possible - local paper, TV (if you can get their attention), motorhome shows (a LARGE sign on your 'van describing Swift's attitude), etc., etc.
Seek advice and help from Trading Standards and Citizen's Advice.

Finally, and I know it's probably not what you really want, if all else fails, quickly change the 'van for a different, more "quality reliable" make.

Best wishes and good luck to you.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Well had a call from Swift today and they tell me as the Motorhome is out of Warranty and therefore I cannot get the work done as a warranty claim. They have offered carry out a Factory investigation and repair if I contribute £3000 towards the cost, this equates I am told up to 200 man hours to resolve the problem.
I pointed out to them that the Motorhome has had issues and history of damp in other locations of the vehicle, e.g. overhead Pod and Skirting, but they would not have it.
I contacted Trading Standards who advised me that although the Warranty had expired, my Statutory Rights under the Sale of Goods Act, any product purchased, should be fit for use for period of at least 6 years and that I have the right to go back to the dealership or Swift and tell them I know my rights.
Meanwhile still got the problem

BASA


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*habitaion*

Hi while were talking about habitaion does any one know of any one that does habitaion checks at your home we live east yorks near selby any one know of anyone we would be most interested its due in Aug


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

BASA said:


> Well had a call from Swift today and they tell me as the Motorhome is out of Warranty and therefore I cannot get the work done as a warranty claim. They have offered carry out a Factory investigation and repair if I contribute £3000 towards the cost, this equates I am told up to 200 man hours to resolve the problem.
> I pointed out to them that the Motorhome has had issues and history of damp in other locations of the vehicle, e.g. overhead Pod and Skirting, but they would not have it.
> I contacted Trading Standards who advised me that although the Warranty had expired, my Statutory Rights under the Sale of Goods Act, any product purchased, should be fit for use for period of at least 6 years and that I have the right to go back to the dealership or Swift and tell them I know my rights.
> Meanwhile still got the problem
> ...


If you put the evidence together right and push this they will lose (sooner the better because everyday is an extra day outside of the warranty).

If they continue to refuse then take them to court...if you prove that you have had problems since ownership then no judge will rule in their favour (plus your court costs will be paid).

They are typically trying it on....Show them the sales of goods act (they will probably lie and say it doesn't count) but again this is all evidence...make sure you get it all in writing so show the judge how they have continued to lie.

In the long run you will win......as long as you gather evidence.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny stuff damp test readings. My readings last week were as I posted 0-15% Mh under cover since last October. Yesterdays readings were 0-less than 5%.

I would follow the advice of previous poster very quickly.
Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A poor response from Swift I think.The motorhome has a history of damp problems from new which Swift have not sorted out.Now it is just out of the 3 year warranty and still indicating high damp readings they require a £3K payment.

It's not good enough and I agree that Swift are trying it on.Trading standards seem to be supportive which is a bonus.I would write a polite but firm letter to the MD stating all the relevant facts in chronological order and that you are dissatisfied with Swift's response.

In the meantime it would be prudent to seek legal advice,if you get an unsatisfactory response from Swift then I think you will have to pursue the legal route.I am no legal expert but looking at the facts it looks like you have a strong case,a solicitor will be able to give you proper advice.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There was a similar case last week on "don't get done, get Dom".
It was a swift caravan with a history of quite severe damp problems and I think the van was over 4 years old. Swift had extended the damp warranty to I think 10 years and they offered to take the van into their workshops for rectification, but that wouldn't happen for a few months. With Dom' s intervention, they got a brand new caravan, even a better spec than original.

As others have said, you have 6 years to lodge a claim for faulty goods. You need some legal advice but you should still be able to reject the vehicle as not fit for purpose, not of merchantable quality etc etc.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

The problem is do I continue to badger Swift or should I go back to Brownshill, were I purchased the Motorhome from new. I think all that Brownshill will do is pass it back to Swift any thoughts?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Your contract is with Brownhills. I think you need to write to their MD stating the problems you have had, the failed attempts to rectify, new areas of damp appearing etc etc. Enclose copies of all hab checks carried out and any evidence of repairs carried out.
Tell them that you are rejecting vehicle under sale of goods act as unfit for purpose, not of merchantable quality and you are excercising your statutory rights. Use as much legal jargon as possible. You have lost all faith in the vehicle, the dealer and the manufacturer etc etc You have absolutely no intention of paying £3000 to have Swift try yet another repair
Give them 7 days to respond and failure to do so will result in immediate proceedings taken to include full refund of purchase price, and any out of pocket expenses.
Copy in Swift and send everything recorded delivery.
You may have a battle on your hands but if you dig your heels in, I think you will win.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

See what response you get from Brownhills, but if that's negative then get some decent legal advice. I think that realistically you haven't a hope in hell of rejecting a vehicle after three years or more.

As others have pointed out, your contract is with Brownhills not Swift and they are the people you will need ultimately to pursue. It is still worth keeping the pressure on Swift, however, as it has paid off for others in the past.

Probably not prudent to say to much more on a public forum, as we know that manufacturers and dealers do monitor this site.

Roger


----------

